# For anyone living in Padova



## Ian B

Ciao a tutti,

For anyone interested, Cantino del Guffo in Padova host a weekly language exchange night every Thursday, starting at around seven. Basically, it's a bit of fun between Italians and non-Italians, a chance to speak whatever language you feel like speaking, and most importantly a way of making friends. At present quite a few Italians, Germans and Spanish attend, as well as some south Americans, but we're a bit light on the ground in terms of English speakers (just myself really). Anyway, all are welcome ... if anyone wants to know more, just send me a message.

Ci vediamo!


----------



## Scrabble

Hi! I am Sindy, recently moved to Padova. All I can speak is english. I would like to know more about this weekly language exchange night....


----------



## tom_padova

Scrabble said:


> Hi! I am Sindy, recently moved to Padova. All I can speak is english. I would like to know more about this weekly language exchange night....


Gufo's is it now ? has it moved ??


----------



## Adunne1

tom_padova said:


> Gufo's is it now ? has it moved ??


Hi there, I'm moving to Padova at the end of August. I'm sort of heading out on a whim on my own, leaving the rain and wind of Ireland. I don't speak any Italian but I do plan on learning some while I'm there. I'm fluent in Spanish though so hoping this will help me get by. Anyways, wondering if this language exchange night is still going on? I'd love to check it out when I finally arrive.


----------



## Harryw7544

*Newbee*

Hey Ian,

Hows things? Ive just moved to Padova last week and am looking for a chance to practice Italian and to meet new folk in the city. Whats the situation? Shall i just to turn up to Cattino del Guffo on thursday?

Cheers, 
Harry


----------



## Scrabble

*thursday night get together*



Ian B said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> For anyone interested, Cantino del Guffo in Padova host a weekly language exchange night every Thursday, starting at around seven. Basically, it's a bit of fun between Italians and non-Italians, a chance to speak whatever language you feel like speaking, and most importantly a way of making friends. At present quite a few Italians, Germans and Spanish attend, as well as some south Americans, but we're a bit light on the ground in terms of English speakers (just myself really). Anyway, all are welcome ... if anyone wants to know more, just send me a message.
> 
> Ci vediamo!


I would like to know more...might you have an email address? I am English speaking and would love to meet people...


----------



## Thegirlparaglider

*Language Lessons!*

Hi
I am moving to Italy in May and looking to meet people and learn Italian!
Can anyone post/send details of the language night if it is still operating?

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## bleri

Hi everybody...is this thing still going on? You guys still meet at the gufo?


----------



## sheri it

*hello tutti*

r u guys still meeting in Cantina del Gufo??
I am arrived to Italy/ Padova couple of weeks ago and may join!


----------



## gagliardi

*Realtor in Padua*

We are going to spend 5 nights in Padua. Do you have a realtor in the area to recommend who speaks English?


----------

